# Cherry Head Tortoise?



## AneesasMuse (Jan 30, 2007)

Is it Geochelone carbonaria or Geochelone chilensis? The info I find when I google is conflicting or confusing or both. They are both referred to as "red footed" tortoises, but one of them has a "red head" to match. 

Anyone know? 

Does anyone keep these, or know someone that does (that I may be able to contact for further info) ?

Thanks!


----------



## Dumaw (Jan 30, 2007)

is this the one you talking about? I have two little ones
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=84545


----------



## AneesasMuse (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks! The link in the very last post was very helpful, as far as, care and diet, etc. I've been asked to rehab a little one from a local pet store that's having some eating issues, etc. It's seen my Exotics Vet already and it's eating food... just not exactly a "balanced" diet. The goal is to get it back on track with ALL the foods, and not just protein packed stuff (that it is preferring while ill). 

We'll see what happens. 

How are your two little ones doing, btw? They are very cute! 

Oh... the "lettuce" in your pics looks more like cabbage to me.


----------



## Michael Jacobi (Jan 30, 2007)

*Memorize* this care sheet: http://www.chelonia.org/articles/redfootcare.htm

The "cherry head" is a dwarf, geographical race of _Geochelone carbonaria_.

Best regards, Michael


----------



## AneesasMuse (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah... I have this one bookmarked also. I just wasn't sure if it was G. carbonaria or not. Anyway... looks like it must be... maybe? 
The more I read on the net, though, the more confused I am getting about the use of UVB. There's always a controversy about this darn thing. 

Whatever the case may be, I have everything I need here and a good Vet, so we should be okay. 

Thanks!


----------



## Dumaw (Jan 31, 2007)

AneesasMuse said:


> Thanks! The link in the very last post was very helpful, as far as, care and diet, etc. I've been asked to rehab a little one from a local pet store that's having some eating issues, etc. It's seen my Exotics Vet already and it's eating food... just not exactly a "balanced" diet. The goal is to get it back on track with ALL the foods, and not just protein packed stuff (that it is preferring while ill).
> 
> We'll see what happens.
> 
> ...


Hi there, they are doing very well thanks for asking, I was gonna post a pic of them eating in my yard but imageshack isn´t working for me right now

and yes is not lettuce there, I heard that lettuce is not good for them


----------



## Dumaw (Jan 31, 2007)

now its working, here they are, eating some banana after they took a long walk exploring my house, they love to explore hehehe
and they love to do some burrows so they are always covered in dirt lol


----------



## AneesasMuse (Jan 31, 2007)

They are adorable and it looks like their growth is very smooth. 

I'm still waiting to hear whether the little rescue kid is coming for a visit or not. I guess I will know something tomorrow. I'm all set, however it turns out, and now that I've asked a gazillion questions and done some research... I want one for myself, so I may be looking for one or two to purchase soon. 

My hubby is a big fan of tortoises too, so that is a bonus if I end up with them.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Feb 4, 2007)

If you work with them enough and handle/pet them enough they will become like dogs and follow you around for a scratch and a treat...


----------



## AneesasMuse (Feb 4, 2007)

Tleilaxu said:


> If you work with them enough and handle/pet them enough they will become like dogs and follow you around for a scratch and a treat...


I found this out as a kid with many box turtles and one very big tortoise (still don't know what it was specifically)... they would follow me all over the place! In the yard, in the house... the tortoise, anyway... and just everywhere. My Dad used to laugh and say, "here comes your turtle brigade... ". I think they would tell their friends about me.  



Well, I'm still waiting for Jubati to get her release. I didn't get a call yesterday, so I'll call today. I'm getting frustrated cuz I know her care is not improving while they're "lolly gaggin' " around with doing the paper work. If I had asked them for the tortoise, I could justify the delay... kind of. But _they_ asked me, so it isn't right!! :evil:


----------



## AneesasMuse (Feb 5, 2007)

*The little Cherry Head is here...*

"Joob" was released to me this afternoon. She's set up in her new rehab enclosure. I'm slowly getting her temps and humidity up to where they should be... don't wanna stress her out with any drastic changes. 

She's very friendly and seems to know that I want to help her. She even pee'd in my lap already... that's "love", right?  

Keep us in your "good thoughts" and prayers and stuff. I'm sure we'll be needing it. I'll try to get a pic up of Jubati soon... my camera is still a flake!


~Aminah


----------



## Tleilaxu (Feb 7, 2007)

Keep us updated with pics if you will.


----------



## AneesasMuse (Feb 7, 2007)

Do you have a spare camera I can use? My new pc doesn't like mine and vet bills, food, etc. is preventing me from rushing out to buy a new one.  

How about unillustrated updates?


----------



## Tleilaxu (Feb 7, 2007)

Yeah that works.. hey you can DRAW what happened


----------

